# baby aspirin?



## Laura22 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi everyone! I was wondering if anyone has used baby aspirin during a cycle or is thinkin of usin it? Ive read it can help but im a bit worried about using any unnecessary meds also. Anyone had any success with this? Thanks in advance!   x


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Laura it was the key to me achieving pregnancy.  In fact it was then prescribed to me by gp once I was pregnant as I was having twins and it can help prevent pre eclampsia.  This would suggest it is not harmful during pregnancy.  You do need to tell your hospital if using it as its purpose is to thin the blood so they may ask you to stop it for ec and et. I only needed to stop for these two days and was told to take it til 34 weeks. Didnt make it that far and lost an awful lot of blood during birth so they had blood on hand for me as they knew it might happen.  

I know of another girl who used to be on this forum achieved pregnancy on her cycle with aspirin after lots of  failed attempts without it. 

Good luck.

Katie


----------



## Laura22 (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks so much for ur reply katie, I definitely think il look into it, ive had 2 failed cycles an I wana give my everything to this one! Did u cycle with a n.i. clinic? Im with the new gcrm belfast clinic and as they've never mentioned the aspirin to me im wondering will they be happy for me to take it? Congratulations on your twins!   xx


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi laura I dont have an answer for u bout baby asprin but I see ur cyclin at gcrm belfast id be very keen to hear wot u think of  them so far

Hope u dont mind

Magic x


----------



## Laura22 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi magic! No of course I don't mind, are u with them or thinkin of goin there? I had my last 2 cycles with the royal an didn't wana go bac there. Gcrm have been brilliant, it felt like a totally different experience, the doctor explained everything so well, I felt like I understood everything so much better an came away feelin very positive. The clinics really lovely too, an so quiet. Imhavin the scratch so im havin to wait another month before I can get started but I feel really positive about this cycle. If theres anything u wana kno ask away.xx


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Laura

Problem is the 'jury is still out' on use of aspirin: the are few/no reliable published clinical trials only anecdotal evidence.  Ditto for endometrial scratch. clexane and prednisolone.  

75mg aspirin is advised in NICE guidelines from 12 weeks to prevent pre-eclampsia in those at risk.  Personal experience I have found some IVF consultants say take it from start of IVF cycles(3 x IVF Clinics I have been to) and other Consultants (Professor Q at Coventry & Miscarriage Clinic Consultant) say it interferes with implantation and should not be taken before, only at a BFP.  I can't make my mind up when to take it!
TC X


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks laura I have app made this week for them for initial tests
I also want the scratch this time as the rfc z everythin went well except it didnt implant so im hopin the scratch will help this time round


----------



## Laura22 (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks TC! That's wat im worried about, I wud hate to take it an then if it didn't work regret it? Because there isnt much evidence it makes it so hard to decide wats best, but then readin katies experience it seems to have made all the difference. Im terrible at decision makin which doesn't help! Lol. All the best with ur decision! Xx

Magic, im the same as u, 2 good quality embryos but they just didnt take, hopefully the scratch will help things for us, its def worth a shot! Good luck at yr app, im sure ul love the place. Let me know how u get on. I just saw theyve announced their first eeva pregnancies, im excited! Eeva is quite expensive but I went for it so give this go everything! Xx


----------



## Luck2014 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi Laura22  I am going to be starting aspirin during my second icsi; starting soon.  For me, it is to prevent blood clotting issues.  I have been told by a couple of drs that it does no harm to take it and that it has helped women reach full term.

Hi Tincancat  I wasn't aware that professor Q at Coventry and Warwick had said that it can interfer with implantation - this is somewhat concerning - do you know of any articles I could refer to on the internet that she has written?

Thanks Ladies/


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Sorry Luck.  It was just said to me almost off record - not sure what the evidence is for sure.
TC x


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

I seen that too laura great news heres hopin it helps us both  
we will defo be usin eeva


----------



## Luck2014 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi Tincancat

No worries - seems to be lots of conflicting opinions from professionals out there which makes it difficult for us ladies.  Know Prof Q has done some recent research.  Was considering going to see her for immunity check - have you been to see her?


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Luck

If you can afford it I think it is worth it.  However saying that I have been to Dr Q but I am  not yet sure how much it adds to the picture.  I have high endometrial NK but even with treatment I get BFN.  So now I think perhaps it is an egg quality issue even though I have always had perfect embryos.  If I change eggs, by  using donor, and it works to get a BFP then perhaps I have cracked the problem although I can never say what was the main contributing factor old defective eggs or the NK cells?? Then will I have been taking all the NK treatments for nothing.

To arrange Endo NK testing in the Coventry Biomedical Research Department telephone 02476967528.  It costs £360 I believe for testing. 

Alternatively if it is too expensive for you to test why not take the treatments anyhow if your IVF Consultant  will agree.  You would need prednisolone and intralipids to treat suspected high NK cells.  The decision you would have to take then is: are you prepared to tolerate the known side effects that you could get with such treatments and the small risk to developing baby from prednisolone when you don't know if you even have high NK or even if high NK is really an issue for implantation failure for no-one knows for sure?  Suspected very little risk from intralipids to developing baby but prednisolone a bit more of an unknown with regards to that.  Some Consultants don't believe high endometrial NK cells have anything to do with implantation failure in IVF.

Lots to think about
TC x


----------



## Luck2014 (Oct 1, 2013)

hi tincancat  thanks for the info. like u said there's no difinitive answer to anything which is sooo frustrating. suspeocting my loss wa prob due to blood clotting or chromosone abnormalities but it's the not knowing that is driving me mad. if a embryo implants though, whose to say it stays implanted if someone also has nk cell issues! it's all guessing and whose to say there's other things no dr has discovered. sorry for negativity but finding it very hard with future treatment looming and fear rising. even fell out with my partner yesterday as so stressed about it all.


----------

